# breeding



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

i am happy to anounce that my red bellies have finally started to nest. The female made it and now both (male and Female) are protecting it so hopefully soon i will have my first batch of eggs.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

good for u man


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

They ussually dont guard till after the eggs. So maybe yours are on crack?


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

Slim said:


> They ussually dont guard till after the eggs. So maybe yours are on crack?
> [snapback]1197053[/snapback]​


actually it is said that they start gaurding right before they lay eggs.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

~Sly~Spy said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > They ussually dont guard till after the eggs. So maybe yours are on crack?
> ...


Post were it says that? I would like to to see that. Maybe some pictures would be a little bit better.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Slim said:


> ~Sly~Spy said:
> 
> 
> > Slim said:
> ...


hmm...i think he means that they become territorial by chasing other p's away from the nest before mating.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

What I have to do when p's started to breeding? What chemistry of water I need? In our country are not p's popular. So we can't breeding piranhas. How many inches must they reach for start to breeding? I hope, I will get ansver soon. Thank you


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

pics? =D


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

What pics? They are 6inch long. What kind of water chemistry I need for breeding piranha?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> What pics? They are 6inch long. What kind of water chemistry I need for breeding piranha?


I think he was referring to sly posting pics of his piranha breeding (and the process of raising the fry).

If you have questions regarding your own piranhas and whether or not they are breeding, you should start your own topic thread. Just hit the 'new topic' (located on the top right, next to the sponsor banner) and ask away.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Ok.


----------

